# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Grabiten pushuesit nga Kosova

## AsRock

Rikthehen maskat, grabiten pushuesit nga Kosova

Rikthehen grabitjet me maska pas 6 vjetësh në rrugën nacionale Kukës-Pukë. Në orët e para të mëngjesit të djeshëm, katër autovetura me targa të Kosovës, janë gjetur përballë disa personave të maskuar dhe të armatosur në vendin e ish-magazinave të grurit, në afërsi të fshatit Lajthizë të rrethit të Pukës. Burime zyrtare nga Policia e Kukësit dhe Komisariati i Pukës, bëjnë me dije se rreth orës 01:00, një bandë prej 7 grabitësish, katër prej të cilëve të armatosur, iu kanë prerë rrugën në segmentin rrugor të Qafë-Malit katër mjeteve, ku po udhëtonin kosovarët që po ktheheshin nga plazhi i Vlorës. Duke përfituar nga errësira e natës, grabitësit kanë urdhëruar pasagjerët që t'u jepnin eurot dhe sendet me vlerë që kishin me vete. "Na jepni shpejt paratë dhe bizhuteritë, ndryshe do iu vrasim", janë shprehur maskat. Mësohet se banda e grabitësve u ka marrë pushuesve kosovarë një sasi të vogël eurosh (ata i kishin shpenzuar shumën tjetër që kishin marrë me vete gjatë kohës së pushimeve në bregdetin e Vlorës). Të terrorizuar, pasagjerët kosovarë kanë dorëzuar varëset prej floriri si dhe ato pak euro që kishim me vete). Këta të fundit kanë deklaruar gjatë marrjes në pyetje, se tre prej maskave iu kanë marrë gjërat me vlerë e eurot, kurse katër të tjerë i kërcënonin vazhdimisht të shpejtonin, duke i trembur nën forcën e kallashnikovëve. Burime të policisë së Kukësit thanë për "Gazetën", se një efektiv i shërbimit të Komisariatit të Kukësit ka diktuar se në luginë po bëhet një grabitje dhe u ka shkuar udhëtarëve menjëherë në ndihmë duke njoftuar Drejtorinë e Policisë së Kukësit dhe kjo e fundit atë të Pukës, në territorin e së cilës po bëhej krimi. Menjëherë nga Puka dhe Kukësi janë nisur dhjetëra forca policie, të cilave, respektivisht për shkak të distancës ku kishin marrë njoftimin se po ndodhte grabitja e kosovarëve, u duhej të paktën një orë rrugë me makinë. Nga burime të tjera mësohet se policia e Pukës ka ngritur menjëherë një grup pune, i cili po punon për zbardhjen e ngjarjes së rëndë, por ende nuk ka të dhëna për identifikimin e autorëve të krimit. Disa orë pas ngjarjes kanë mbërritur forcat e FNSH-së së Shkodrës. Mësohet se janë shoqëruar 5 persona të dyshuar si të përfshirë në këtë grabitje me maska e armë.

_(d.b/GazetaShqiptare/Balkanweb)_

----------


## gatusso

Marre per Turpin :i terbuar: 

Kisha ne Plan te shkoja kete sezon per Pushime ne Shqipri,por si duket vellezerit tanë nga shqipria nuk na deshirojn,dhe deshirojn te na tmerrojn Familjet me Kallasha...

Turp edhe njeher,duhet me jav prer duart atyre Horrave qe e kan bere kete veper te marrë... :i terbuar:

----------


## Alienated

> Rikthehen maskat, grabiten pushuesit nga Kosova
> 
> *** "Na jepni shpejt paratë dhe bizhuteritë, ndryshe do iu vrasim", janë shprehur maskat. Mësohet se banda e grabitësve u ka marrë pushuesve kosovarë një sasi të vogël eurosh (ata i kishin shpenzuar shumën tjetër që kishin marrë me vete gjatë kohës së pushimeve në bregdetin e Vlorës).


Eshte dashur t'i kishin shpenzuar te gjitha ne plazh, s'di pse i kane marre me vete  :ngerdheshje: 

Eshte turp qe po rikthehen maskat. Me duket qe Berisha vendosi police ne cdo kilometer. Ashtu tha vitin e kaluar... apo kishin fjetur gjume policet ne keto momente?!

----------


## kleos

> Me duket qe Berisha vendosi police ne cdo kilometer. Ashtu tha vitin e kaluar... apo kishin fjetur gjume policet ne keto momente?!


Jo vetem qe nuk jane shtuar por jane bere shkurtime drastike neper drejtorite e policive ne qarqe . 
Vetem drejtoria policise Tirane ska pasur shkurtime.

Per tu cuditur , pjesa me e madhe e grabitjeve ndodhin prane fshatit Shen Meri.

----------


## Jack Watson

Ato njerez qe e kan bere kete akt, duhet t'i nxjerrin ne Tv, t'ua mbajne surratin nja 10 minura online, ne menyre e te degjenerohen publiksht, te mos kene ftyre me dal me ne rruge. NDYRESIRAT!

----------


## Nice_Boy

Ne vitin 2001 i ka ndodhur familjes time ku na moren mbi 10.000 mij marka , si dhe gjithcka cka kishim me vlere do te thot ishim 2 makina. ... prej ateher kurr ne jeten time asaj rruge sjam nise dhe e urrej at vend!! t'kuksit. 

Biles na kujtohen fjalet e Policis kur than " Qofshi shnosh ju " do te thot .. v/k se mire ju kan bo  :ngerdheshje: 

Duhet me vendos siguri ne rruge per ndryshe... Mali i zi kete e pret.. biles gjat pushimeve neper rrug ku dihet qe ka kesi pislliqe duhet me dal policia se vallaj keq me shku n'Ulqin tu e pas durrsin.

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## Brari

po mir mo gjillans.. nuk dinit ju fare cbehej ne shqiperi..
cdeshet ju andej..
muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.. benin tere gazetat e forumet per kto pune..
nuk rrezikohet koka e fmijve per me rrezit guzicat nder pllazha..
un i kam then gjith miqve qe me kan pyet.. larg nga shqiperia se eshte vend i rrezikshem.. 
ndryshe ne qe kemi njerzit ton.. aty e jemi te detyruar te shkojm ti shohim..

ju bene vite myftiut te gostivarit qe u zhduk..
ilir konishevcin e vran andej e askush nuk ndihet..
e kushedsi sa tjer jan zhduk e askush sdi gje per ta..
studentet ceke u zhduken e nenat e tyre qajne ne prage.. 
anglezin e vran dhe e hodhen ne pus..
dhe murgeshat e nen terezes jan sulmnmuar e grabitur..

nji gje duhet ta dini ju gjillanasit e iliridasit e kosovaret.. se enveri krijoj nje popull tmerresisht  mbush me kriminele..
ne nje fshat shqiptar..me gishtat e dores numrohen ata qe sjan hajna e vrases..
po keshtu ne qytete..

rujuni qe tju ruaj ka than zoti..

sali berisha ka qindra roje e sguxon te shkoj ne tropoj se e vrasin..

por sdo me then se kosova eshte me mire..
rugova sguxoj me shku te jasharet sepse dihej.. ishin pergatit dhjetra banda me ningja halitojahoiste.. m e e vra ne rrug..

nuk grin kot brari ketu kunder krimit..

veni nji gjygum te madh a nji kazan plastik nder oborret e shpijave ne kosov .. musheni me uj e aty lajini ato beth.. larg shqiperise..
ju ka then mir polici..  qofshi shnosh vet.. sepse kriminelet shqiptar te vrasin pik..edhe per 5 euro..


a e vran drinin ne prag te deres shpis..
a shkun me festue jakup krasniqi me shok..
ja ky jemi ne ..populli shqiptar..

5 her e mitraluan te ngratin azem hajdari.. derisa e vran ne fund..

e ai ishte heroi.. i madh.. i shqiperis dhe i kosoves..
por jan qindra mijra qe e festuan vrasjen e tij me shampanje..

90 perqind e forumit ketu jan soj kriminelesh..
shih temat per azemin..e per rugoven a per ekrem rexhen.. e kupto se cfar populli kemi..

----------


## -Alda-

Sa turp te vjen kur degjon keshtu gjerash :i terbuar: 
Kjo toke mban lloj lloj njerezish pa dinjitet pa gjak pa asgje.Tipa pa vlere.

----------


## Homza

Mendoj qe shteti duhet mobilizu dhe me patjeter ti gjej kto maskat se kush qene, po se ben, prisni maskat para parlamentit pastaj se marrin zemer klyshat.



edhe kur te gjinden kta te msakave te diskretitohen ne mbare medjat vizive dhe ato te shkuara mbare SHqiptare...

----------


## KUSi

Ahhhh sikur te zgjohet nga varri vetemmmm edhe 1 here XHAXHI hic ska c'te duhet me shume.

----------


## Çaushi

> *90 perqind e forumit ketu jan soj kriminelesh..
> ..*




Vetem krimineli i shef me sy te tille te tjeret....s'mundet ndryshe se vete ka lind kriminel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## derjansi

> [/SIZE][/B]
> 
> Vetem krimineli i shef me sy te tille te tjeret....s'mundet ndryshe se vete ka lind kriminel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ca i lexo postimet e ati pash at zot


a nuk e shef qe thot se na ina komb hajnash e kriminelash, per 5 lapera qi kan dal aty

----------


## TetovaMas

Tradita eshte veshtire te harohet !!!!  Kete tradite te kacakeve grabitcare me maska e kallashnikov ,munde t'a ndaloje vetem ligji  denim me vdekje .

Keto dukuri nuk ndodhin askundi ne bote ,pervec ne Shqiperi dhe Samoli , . Te dilet me maska ne mes nate (eresire) dhe te grabiten qytetaret me kallashnikov ne rruge ,eshte e pa durueshme . Ne raste se dikush mendon se eshte faj i komunizmit apo demokracise ,une mendoje se eshte e gabuare ,  e verteta eshte se nje pjese e malesorve shqipetare gjithemone kane grabit me arme  s'i nje forme  kacakesh ne eresira ,kjo mbetet s'i tradite e jona e shemtuare.

Mbetet nje bare shume e rrende per Qeverine e Shqiperise ,qe keto hajdute terroriste te kapen dhe te denohen  me denim me te ashper.

----------


## Brari

po flet krimineli derjans..
ti vec e verteton tezen time or cub burreli..
jan qindra tema ne forum per burgjet e enverit.. e mes tyre dhe per burgun e burrelit.. ku kan vuajtur mijra e mijra atdhetare te shquar.. e nje pjes e tyre u vrane apo vdiqen aty..
a the ti ndonje gjys llafe ndoj her si burrelas qe je..
asnjehere..
kaq mjafton per te kuptuar profilin tend.. 
pra ti solidarizohesh me regjimin qe e beri ate krim  mbi mijra te pafajshem ne 50 vite diktature..
cfar quhesh ti..
gjeja nje emer vehtes tende ..
per mua je nje kriminel..
1 dhe 1 bejn dy or millosh..

keshtu shoku caush.. nese do dhe ti sqarim te sqaroj dhe ty..

----------


## derjansi

> po flet krimineli derjans..
> ti vec e verteton tezen time or cub burreli..
> jan qindra tema ne forum per burgjet e enverit.. e mes tyre dhe per burgun e burrelit.. ku kan vuajtur mijra e mijra atdhetare te shquar.. e nje pjes e tyre u vrane apo vdiqen aty..
> a the ti ndonje gjys llafe ndoj her si burrelas qe je..
> asnjehere..
> kaq mjafton per te kuptuar profilin tend.. 
> pra ti solidarizohesh me regjimin qe e beri ate krim  mbi mijra te pafajshem ne 50 vite diktature..
> cfar quhesh ti..
> gjeja nje emer vehtes tende ..
> ...


bla bla bla terrci e verrci

----------


## Nice_Boy

> po flet krimineli derjans..
> ti vec e verteton tezen time or cub burreli..
> jan qindra tema ne forum per burgjet e enverit.. e mes tyre dhe per burgun e burrelit.. ku kan vuajtur mijra e mijra atdhetare te shquar.. e nje pjes e tyre u vrane apo vdiqen aty..
> a the ti ndonje gjys llafe ndoj her si burrelas qe je..
> asnjehere..
> kaq mjafton per te kuptuar profilin tend.. 
> pra ti solidarizohesh me regjimin qe e beri ate krim  mbi mijra te pafajshem ne 50 vite diktature..
> cfar quhesh ti..
> gjeja nje emer vehtes tende ..
> ...



O Brar pse e qan koken me ta aman ? aop harove qe keta jan vet ata qe t'vrasin per 5 euro mor? Puna e ktij burrelsit e ketij caushit te vlores se 97*tes.. mundohen me u tregu te mire ketu ne  2 te nates por anej ne telefon i jep urdherin me dal me plaqkit kalimtaret.. e me ja marr leket.. e fundit qe ju kan mbet per pushim .. 

mos u merr me ta aman.. se njeri i njeh shum mire ne shkrimet  e tyre te me hershme qe i kan bo me heret.. qe prej 97*tes.. e ketej !!.. 

GJiLoS

----------


## derjansi

> O Brar pse e qan koken me ta aman ? aop harove qe keta jan vet ata qe t'vrasin per 5 euro mor? Puna e ktij burrelsit e ketij caushit te vlores se 97*tes.. mundohen me u tregu te mire ketu ne  2 te nates por anej ne telefon i jep urdherin me dal me plaqkit kalimtaret.. e me ja marr leket.. e fundit qe ju kan mbet per pushim .. 
> 
> mos u merr me ta aman.. se njeri i njeh shum mire ne shkrimet  e tyre te me hershme qe i kan bo me heret.. qe prej 97*tes.. e ketej !!.. 
> 
> GJiLoS


shka thu or gjylo shka thu?

ani pra nigjo Brarucin e mos shko ne shqipni se krejt jan vrases e kriminela.

Caushi nuk asht i vlores or shoq po asht veteran UCK-je prej drenice

----------


## shigjeta

> Ahhhh sikur te zgjohet nga varri vetemmmm edhe 1 here XHAXHI hic ska c'te duhet me shume.


xhaxhi eshte mire aty ku eshte dhe akoma me mire do ishte sikur mos kishte qene fare, se nuk do lexonim lajme te tilla...

----------


## Shpat Berisha

Cdo vit kur dështon sezoni turistik në Malin e Zi,në Qafë Mali paraqiten kusarët.Nuk po e them  këtë që t\ a  shpërlaj kend ,sidomos z.Bujar Nishanin, i cili për mendimin tim ,duhet dorëhequr ose shkarkuar -urgjentisht.
Në shtypin kosovar,para tri-katër ditësh,ishte një lajm se  :qenush: lqini sivjet ka përgjysmë më pak turistë.Koinçidencë apo diçka tjetër mbetet të shihet,pasi të përfundojnë hetimet,nëse arrijnë forcat e rendit të kapin ndonjëherë grabitsit.
Personalisht e kam vizituar mbi 50 herë Shqipërinë,kuptohet pas luftës dhe asnjëherë nuk kam pasur një përvojë të kësaj natyre.
Mua më duken shumë të dyshimta këto ndodhi,sidomos tash kur në këtë pjesë të Shqiperisë ka një fluks të jashtzakonshëm të carkullimit rrugor nga turistë dhe punëtorë që punojnë në kantierin e rrugës Durrës-Prishtinë.

----------


## RaPSouL

Eshte turpi me i madh i botes qe bejne keta, ncnc...

----------

